# Alien Vs Predator: First Impression (SP)



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2010)

Im playing through the Marine Campaign atm and Im very impressed.  It feels as if your playing an 'Alien' movie (obviously this isnt based on any of the Alien/Predator movies), but it just has that 'feel' about it.

The Alien warriors and Face Huggers all move like they do in the movies and you will find yourself 'spraying n praying' quite a bit   TBH, I think this game is more 'jumpy' than Doom 3 

The visuals are very impressive also (even on the lowly 360) and all the weapons/equipmant have the sound FX from the movies (but you probably know this if you played the MP demo)

I dont want to give anything away, but Im currently running through a swampy jungle being chased by 'acid spitting' Aliens (that run on all fours like the dog Alien in Alien 3) and I think I now have a Predator Hunter up my arse too  

I havent tried the Alien or Predator Campaigns yet, but by the looks of it, you can run all 3 simultaneously (if you get bored or stuck on one of the other campaigns lol)

All in all, AvP so far has classic written all over it (especially for us Alien/Predator fans)


----------



## human_error (Feb 13, 2010)

It is impossible to put how jealous i am into words right now. What difficulty are you playing on? and how easy/hard are you finding it?

This game looks to be my game of the year, been loving playing TDM on the demo and am really looking forward to friday's uk release


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2010)

human_error said:


> It is impossible to put how jealous i am into words right now. What difficulty are you playing on? and how easy/hard are you finding it?
> 
> This game looks to be my game of the year, been loving playing TDM on the demo and am really looking forward to friday's uk release



Im playing on 'Normal' (I do on every game for some reason lol) and I have to say, its no walk in the park   Personally, I keep forgetting to use my stimpaks 

Im pretty sure it could be GOTY 



Spoiler



Ive just encounted Weyland's Assault Androids. ie Bishop, but evil lol


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 13, 2010)

I didnt know this game was out or are you guys talkin about the demo!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it a demo? Thought the game was still work in progress. Or maybe just the pc version (which will support dx11?)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I didnt know this game was out or are you guys talkin about the demo!





assaulter_99 said:


> Is it a demo? Thought the game was still work in progress. Or maybe just the pc version (which will support dx11?)



Nope, Im playing an early release of the full game (XBOX360)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet!  I just traded my Pulse Rifle and Shotgun for a Smartgun.....LETS ROCK!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 13, 2010)

I tried the MP demo and felt that part was severly lacking in overall polish of gameplay, the graphics were decent, but I still want to see what the SP has to offer. I've been a Predator and Alien fan for as long as I could remember lol, so I have high hopes for this game...but I gotta say, the MP demo really dissapointed me, but if the SP is as awesome as you say Hookey, I might just give this game a shot when it's released.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I tried the MP demo and felt that part was severly lacking in overall polish of gameplay, the graphics were decent, but I still want to see what the SP has to offer. I've been a Predator and Alien fan for as long as I could remember lol, so I have high hopes for this game...but I gotta say, the MP demo really dissapointed me, but if the SP is as awesome as you say Hookey, I might just give this game a shot when it's released.



Honestly, dont judge the overall game by the MP demo.  The singleplayer campaign(s) are awesome!  I havent tried the Alien or Predator campaigns, but if they are half as good as what Ive seen so far during the Marine campaign, I will be 

At the moment, Im taking on the first Predator Hunter in an Aztec ruin-type arena with huge busts of the 'Aliens' on the walls.  



Spoiler



I think the game is angling at the fact that the Predator race may have created the Aliens in the first place 



Trust me please guys, this game is gonna be MASSIVE!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sweet. Been dying to play it. Probably going to be the first game that I paied full price for in a LONG time.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 13, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Sweet. Been dying to play it. Probably going to be the first game that I paied full price for in a LONG time.



Its worth the cash m8


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 13, 2010)

mhe allready pirated pc version avaible on the net 
im waiting for my preorder on steam


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh i see, fare enough


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2010)

One question: Do the predators still have the speargun? If they do, I'm all over this.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> mhe allready pirated pc version avaible on the net
> im waiting for my preorder on steam



Like I said, if you took the time to read the posts, Im playing a pre-release of the 360 version. But yeah, I know leaked versions are on the net.



Frick said:


> One question: Do the predators still have the speargun? If they do, I'm all over this.



I havent played as a Predator yet, but Im sure you will be able to use ALL of the Predators weapons from the movies.  I will let you know for sure l8r.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2010)

First to play Bioshock 2 and now AVP!
You have some good connections
Anyways - I have to wait until it comes out on STEAM on the 16th


----------



## shevanel (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks to a pal on tpu I have my AVP and BC2 prepurchases.

I am expecting a 5870 to arrive on the day AVP unlocks.. hoping to finally see some cool DX11 carnage.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2010)

HammerON said:


> First to play Bioshock 2 and now AVP!
> You have some good connections
> Anyways - I have to wait until it comes out on STEAM on the 16th



Only 2 more days, so its not too bad is it


----------



## human_error (Feb 14, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Only 2 more days, so its not too bad is it



5 days for those of us outside the US  steam had better release the game for preloading too else it'll be this time next week by the time ill have finished downloading it...


----------



## fireblade77 (Feb 14, 2010)

why buy off steam such an expensive way of doing things. play.com for uk ive pre ordered my copy for £17.99 and i will have a disc so for all the times i format my hard drive i dont have to download it again off steam.
the 2 games ive been looking forward to r this game and battlefield bad company 2 and so far im not over the moon about AvP but will see and as for battlefield bc2 well if the game looks and plays like the beta demo then it will be on ebay so fast. the graphics look like a 3 or 4 year old game and it so stuttery when playing and its nothing to do with my pc spec cos i have a very high end pc. so i hope im not gonna just have to keep playing call of duty world at war and cod modern warfare 2.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 14, 2010)

I played the demo. Graphics were good and no shutter at all. I downloaded it at 3 am one night and scared myself a few times.


----------



## human_error (Feb 14, 2010)

fireblade77 said:


> why buy off steam such an expensive way of doing things. play.com for uk ive pre ordered my copy for £17.99 and i will have a disc so for all the times i format my hard drive i dont have to download it again off steam.
> the 2 games ive been looking forward to r this game and battlefield bad company 2 and so far im not over the moon about AvP but will see and as for battlefield bc2 well if the game looks and plays like the beta demo then it will be on ebay so fast. the graphics look like a 3 or 4 year old game and it so stuttery when playing and its nothing to do with my pc spec cos i have a very high end pc. so i hope im not gonna just have to keep playing call of duty world at war and cod modern warfare 2.



1. I shall never trust play.com to get me games for release day, they are good for low prices but their shipping and customer support leaves a lot to be desired (plus the steam price of £25 is pretty good for a AAA game and a "free" RTS game).
2. Considering the demo is running on dx9 with limited graphics to keep the download small i won't be judging how good it looks until i see the full dx11 version, to be honest the game looks pretty good to me once all the settings are turned up (what 4yo games look better than this?). Even if the graphics dont improve much over the current level i won't be dissapointed as im enjoying the game for how it plays, not how it looks (i have crysis for a good looking, mediocre playing experience after all).
3. The game plays silky smooth on my setup - there is a driver bug which is the same as what l4d2 had when released which makes crossfire setups not switch to 3d speeds sometimes - if i see it stuttering i alt-tab out and back into the game to fix it.


----------



## Frick (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm finally downloading the demo, 7MBytes/s. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2010)

human_error said:


> 1. I shall never trust play.com to get me games for release day, they are good for low prices but their shipping and customer support leaves a lot to be desired (plus the steam price of £25 is pretty good for a AAA game and a "free" RTS game).
> 2. Considering the demo is running on dx9 with limited graphics to keep the download small i won't be judging how good it looks until i see the full dx11 version, to be honest the game looks pretty good to me once all the settings are turned up (what 4yo games look better than this?). Even if the graphics dont improve much over the current level i won't be dissapointed as im enjoying the game for how it plays, not how it looks (i have crysis for a good looking, mediocre playing experience after all).
> 3. The game plays silky smooth on my setup - there is a driver bug which is the same as what l4d2 had when released which makes crossfire setups not switch to 3d speeds sometimes - if i see it stuttering i alt-tab out and back into the game to fix it.



If you are an Aliens/Predator fan you will love it, so dont worry


----------



## shevanel (Feb 14, 2010)

I cannot wait to see what DX11 adds to the atmosphere! I am going to turn out all the lights, put on headphones, sit back and just immerse myself into the world of AVP. It's going to be badass. I loved DOOM3, but this is fucking AVP!

I'm hoping for an immersive, frightening and atmospheric experience.

As for multiplayer, meh, I'll try it out but  single player is what i'm looking forward to.. I'll have BC2 next month for MP.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpj2UvzLgvI&annotation_id=annotation_239225&feature=iv


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I cannot wait to see what DX11 adds to the atmosphere! I am going to turn out all the lights, put on headphones, sit back and just immerse myself into the world of AVP. It's going to be badass. I loved DOOM3, but this is fucking AVP!
> 
> I'm hoping for an immersive, frightening and atmospheric experience.
> 
> ...



I bet it will look amazing in DX11.  It looks great on the 360 so it should be even more  on a good PC 

And yep, its VERY atmospheric and will make you shit your pants


----------



## shevanel (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah i bet the predator hunt gets kinda crazy... teamates getting picked off.. that damn predator noise clicking everywhere.

I bet survival for multiplayer would be fun.. seems like left 4 dead and I noticed they also have the "shove off" action in this game too.. that should be fun.. see how long you can last with hordes of aliens and predators trying to steal your cookies.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope that when I play as an alien, I'll puke like I did the first time I played alien in avp2, running off walls was so fun! Also eating my way out of a human body!  I only hope its not an overhyped pos like many other games are. Listening to you guys shows that the devs took the right path. Are your weapons (marine) still beeping like mad when aliens come close?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I hope that when I play as an alien, I'll puke like I did the first time I played alien in avp2, running off walls was so fun! Also eating my way out of a human body!  I only hope its not an overhyped pos like many other games are. Listening to you guys shows that the devs took the right path. Are your weapons (marine) still beeping like mad when aliens come close?



Yep, as Ive said, I cant comment atm on the Alien/Predator campaigns, but the Marines campaign is shit hot.  And yeah, the motion sensor bleeps like f*ck when enemies are sneaking up on you 

PS: guys, I think PLAY are shipping it early: http://www.play.com/Search.aspx?sea...+predator&page=search&pa=search&go.x=0&go.y=0


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 14, 2010)

playing the mp demo, need to say, the players are crap i own every thing... probaly cus im a avp2 avp1 veteran


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 14, 2010)

Once Ive got the brats to bed, Im going to have a major gaming session on this, so I will be back with some more details l8r (as Im going to try the Alien and Predator campaigns  )


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy f*cking sh!t.................being an Alien is so much fun!



Spoiler



You dont start as a face-hugger or chest-buster, but as an Alien called 'number 6'.  An highly intelligent Xenomorph that Weyland has taken a liking too



Its great how you can grab humans and 'execute' them.  Be it with a tail through the chest/eye or punching a hole in their skull with your 2nd set of teeth 

I just had a quick blast with a Predator too   I only did the training but so far, so good.  You can lock-on your 'Plasma Caster' (his shoulder mounted cannon) like in the movies ie the 3 red lines that zero in and make a triangle  or melee attack with your blades.  Obviously, more weapons will become available as you progress though the campaign.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 15, 2010)

unlocks on steam tomorrow at noon.. i hope they let us pre-load the thing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2010)

shevanel said:


> unlocks on steam tomorrow at noon.. i hope they let us pre-load the thing.



Cool, Ive completed the Marines campaign.  I suppose it couls have been longer.....but then again, you do have the Predator and Alien missions to get through also.  So its not really like '3 games in 1' like I thought.........but it does have variety  

Im playing through the Predator campaign now and thats more stealth based than the Marines one.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

So your full playtime as a marine was? I'm kinda dissapointed you don't start as a facehugger in the alien mode though.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> So your full playtime as a marine was? I'm kinda dissapointed you don't start as a facehugger in the alien mode though.



I think about 3 hours.  I agree, I was looking forward to bursting out of someones chest lol


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 15, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think about 3 hours.  I agree, I was looking forward to bursting out of someones chest lol



3 hours? Damn that's short  At least there are the other campaigns. 

I remember the first time I played avp2 as an alien, I hugged a poor engineer's face. It was kinda fun and challenging to do. Next was just weird, it was, I think like hearing a heartbeat, something like that. I waited maybe for 10-15 mins, then realised I had to click on my mouse to eat my way out of the dude's belly! Was really strange but hell ya, fun!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> 3 hours? Damn that's short  At least there are the other campaigns.
> 
> I remember the first time I played avp2 as an alien, I hugged a poor engineer's face. It was kinda fun and challenging to do. Next was just weird, it was, I think like hearing a heartbeat, something like that. I waited maybe for 10-15 mins, then realised I had to click on my mouse to eat my way out of the dude's belly! Was really strange but hell ya, fun!



LOL, I missed out on the other AvP titles   Sounds like fun


----------



## Kursah (Feb 16, 2010)

Xbox360/PS3 gamespot vid review is out, they only gave it a 5.5 (same for each console), which kinda sucks, but some of the things they bring up I noticed in my short time in the MP demo. Still have hopes for this game, and still eager to see how the PC review fares, but at this point I might wait till it's a little cheaper or some of the issues get fixed. Overall though...it looks good and I really still wanna play it...might still pick it up anyways lol.

Here's the review: http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/act.../6250849/aliens-vs-predator-video-review?hd=1

Edit: Anybody grab the AvP Classic 2000 off of Steam for $5? I'm tossing around picking that up as I missed that title the first go-around lol. Get a taste of the original till I'm ready to get the new one.


----------



## EarlZ (Feb 16, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I cannot wait to see what DX11 adds to the atmosphere! I am going to turn out all the lights, put on headphones, sit back and just immerse myself into the world of AVP. It's going to be badass. I loved DOOM3, but this is fucking AVP!
> 
> I'm hoping for an immersive, frightening and atmospheric experience.
> 
> ...



Unless they intentionally gimped the non DX11 engine it should look 1:1


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

1:1?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Xbox360/PS3 gamespot vid review is out, they only gave it a 5.5 (same for each console), which kinda sucks, but some of the things they bring up I noticed in my short time in the MP demo. Still have hopes for this game, and still eager to see how the PC review fares, but at this point I might wait till it's a little cheaper or some of the issues get fixed. Overall though...it looks good and I really still wanna play it...might still pick it up anyways lol.
> 
> Here's the review: http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/act.../6250849/aliens-vs-predator-video-review?hd=1
> 
> Edit: Anybody grab the AvP Classic 2000 off of Steam for $5? I'm tossing around picking that up as I missed that title the first go-around lol. Get a taste of the original till I'm ready to get the new one.



TBH, after playing it properly now, I wouldnt say its a GOTY contender, but its worth more than 5.5 / 10 

One thing that is annoying, is the stealth machanics.  The enemy seems to 'see' you really easily, even if you are a Predator using your cloaking device


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

5870 just arrived, now just waiting on the game to unlock.

edit.... It's now LIVE.

installing now! gonna take forever..


----------



## lemode (Feb 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think about 3 hours.  I agree, I was looking forward to bursting out of someones chest lol



3 hours for 1 campaign? WTF?! I will spare you all typing out my Rebellion hatred, but you’d think they’d learn after the debacle/ultimate beverage coaster known as Rogue Warrior only a few months prior? Apparently not!

I knew it was going to be shitbox and clunky within 10 seconds of playing the MP demo.


----------



## Sproinket (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait Wait....There is a NEW AvP Game?

One question, is it similar to the old school AvP Games, such as AvP 2 and it's multiplayer.

That game was pretty bad ass Multiplayer. You could choose to be an Alien, Marine or Predator and each had it's unique abilities. The only problem I saw with that game was it just wasn't as populated as it could be, the servers were good but people stopped playing it too quickly I think.

I may have to check this new one out though


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

direct 9 or 11.. no 10 it seems.

i cannot wait to see the DX11 version...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> 3 hours for 1 campaign? WTF?! I will spare you all typing out my Rebellion hatred, but you’d think they’d learn after the debacle/ultimate beverage coaster known as Rogue Warrior only a few months prior? Apparently not!
> 
> I knew it was going to be shitbox and clunky within 10 seconds of playing the MP demo.



But, lets say, each campaign is nearly 3 hours long, thats nearly 9 hours of gameplay, not including MP.

Most games nowadays give you about 7-8 hours of gameplay (start to finish)


----------



## lemode (Feb 16, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> But, lets say, each campaign is nearly 3 hours long, thats nearly 9 hours of gameplay, not including MP.
> 
> Most games nowadays give you about 7-8 hours of gameplay (start to finish)



You can justify the cost/content of the game to your hearts content I won’t argue with you and your views on it being worthwhile.

If each campaign was 5-7 hours long I could see to give it more credit. 9 hours total doesn’t seem worthwhile to me.

I enjoyed Bioshock 2, but could I justify paying full price for it? No I can’t. I was going to get it on the 360 and there it’s definitely not worth the $60 or whatever it comes to with tax. The first one, no doubt it was worth paying in full for. Took me 3 days to beat it where this one only took about 8 hours. and that's a pretty simple request...that a game take 3 days to beat with slighltly above average play time. Games like Zelda, Metroid, Mario are all worthwhile platformers because they take me that long to beat.

While I see the trend of making games shorter and shorter is growing more and more popular with studios, doesn’t necessarily make it a good thing. Further reiterates that a game needs fun/playable multiplayer to be justifiable these days.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> You can justify the cost/content of the game to your hearts content I won’t argue with you and your views on it being worthwhile.
> 
> If each campaign was 5-7 hours long I could see to give it more credit. 9 hours total doesn’t seem worthwhile to me.
> 
> ...



I agree, its pathetic how the game devs keep shortening games   You cant beat the old classics that took ages to complete( ie, like you mentioned, Zelda)


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

i get bored of a SP game within a few hours. it's the multiplayer I really enjoy more. everybody is different though and some people don't even play the MP aspect.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

FYI the game is shy under 15 GB for anyone thinking of downloading from steam


----------



## lemode (Feb 16, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i get bored of a SP game within a few hours. it's the multiplayer I really enjoy more. everybody is different though and some people don't even play the MP aspect.



I was just thinking that! It's the people who don't like or want to play multiplayer that are getting short changed here. 

I don't really play SP PC games except for some FPSs. I highly doubt I will even go through the SP in Bad Co 2 when it comes out because that game is all Mplayer to me.


----------



## fireblade77 (Feb 16, 2010)

is that ex  {eVo}HookeyStreet  friend of scottish paul ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> I was just thinking that! It's the people who don't like or want to play multiplayer that are getting short changed here.
> 
> I don't really play SP PC games except for some FPSs. I highly doubt I will even go through the SP in Bad Co 2 when it comes out because that game is all Mplayer to me.



Yeah, Im one of those people, I love relaxing with a good SP game....but most game devs focus on MP now 



fireblade77 said:


> is that ex  {eVo}HookeyStreet  friend of scottish paul ?



Yep thats me, hello m8, its been a while


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

well im pissed. after a hour or so of downloading and at 24% the steam blinks and gooies back to 0% and starts over ROFL!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2010)

Downloading now. Hopefully it will be done when I get home from work in 10 hours


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah ive had the % meter reset 3 times now... looks like this is going to be one of those games that takes a couple days...


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 16, 2010)

pre download avaible?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

well it's available for purchase now in the usa

i never noticed a pre-load option prior to today


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2010)

I never saw a pre-load feature and I bought the game on steam about three weeks ago


----------



## shevanel (Feb 16, 2010)

this game may or may not be the best game on the shelf but I am wanting to play this very badly! after watching some new videos of it I am even more stoked.. Im about 45% done with the download... ahhhhh!! i want this!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I still want this game, I think I'm gonna bite on the original for $5 and see how I like that, I've read by many the play-style is very similar and if you don't like it, you won't like the new one at all. I figure as I'm better off that way with the doubts I have from the MP demo, that I just cannot convince myself this game is worth $50 for the PC. I'm gonna keep an eye out for some more PC reviews here and elsewhere.

Anyone try the steam AvP 2000? A few updates to it, seems to have a decent community behind it. This game definitely has my attention, just not enough to justify the investment yet.


----------



## Sproinket (Feb 17, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Well I still want this game, I think I'm gonna bite on the original for $5 and see how I like that, I've read by many the play-style is very similar and if you don't like it, you won't like the new one at all. I figure as I'm better off that way with the doubts I have from the MP demo, that I just cannot convince myself this game is worth $50 for the PC. I'm gonna keep an eye out for some more PC reviews here and elsewhere.
> 
> Anyone try the steam AvP 2000? A few updates to it, seems to have a decent community behind it. This game definitely has my attention, just not enough to justify the investment yet.



The original AvP was great, as was the MP version of course.

My only question about the new one is this....Does the Predator's energy still deplete even while not moving, when cloaked? Or does it only deplete if you move?

I've not read anywhere about any aspects of the Predator cloaking ability...I didn't mind it in the original but it got annoying sometimes. I much rather like it when cloaks in games do not deplete when standing still and only when moving IE: TF2 for instance.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 17, 2010)

So far 4 reviews on metacritic, average is 78%. Which is decent, and the average user rating is 7.7. So I'm having second thoughts on even picking up the original and maybe picking this up...hmm..decisions, decisions. Here's the metacritic link:

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/aliensvspredator#critics


----------



## shevanel (Feb 17, 2010)

i just started playing a few minutes ago and let me tell you.. so far.. it is badass. the only thing i hate so far is the predator hud kinda annoys me but it's not something i wont get used to.

as far as graphics.. i  have textures on very high, aa16 and everything else as high as it will go @ 1920x1080 and everything looks great @ 80+ fps

the movement of the alien looks creepy as hell.. they move like serpents and the plantlife and shadows really make the environment seem very much alive. but mostly for dx11 features that i notice are just the clarity of the textures, the shadows and AO just make the game have this sickly wickid feel to it.. i'll have a video up soon.

the game loads really fast, there is not waiting at all really... i like the fact that within 10 seconds of running the game i was already in predator school learning how to attack and stuff







look at the detail! nothing is out of focus or made to look like filler.. every object on the screen looks awesome


----------



## human_error (Feb 17, 2010)

*protip for those who get it Friday*

I've got an awesome tip for those outside the US and have to wait to get the game which gets it all pre-downloaded ahead of schedule - if you want to get the game through steam if you put "steam://install/10680" (minus the quote marks) into your web browser it should prompt to launch the link with steam. You'll then get steam up with the usual install boxes and if you continue through and click finish you can pre-load the game (if you're outside the US). Now it won't show that it is doing anything in the steam interface - but if you look in steam/steamapps/common and see the size of the avp folder you'll notice it is going up in size. You can also monitor it with windows 7s resource monitor if you check the box next to steam.exe and watch the network and disk parts for that exe - im downloading at ~320KB/s at the moment. You need to leave steam open the whole time and i think if you close steam and open it again you need to put the link above into your web browser and follow the install step windows again.

It will still be encrypted so you can't play until it unlocks, but at least you wont have to download it on the day and wait ages for it 

That dx11 screenshot looks awesome btw - got any more?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 17, 2010)

playing as a predator is alot of fun!

but first.. one thing that sucks in this game is the sound.. the rifle sounds like its coming from a pair of headphones... the firearms sound horrible. 

I also played a little online suvival mode as shown in the second video im processing now. i'll post it soon.. bascially 4 player survival mode but its SOO DARK you cant see much lol.

Honestly, unless youre big time AVP fan I would wait until this game goes on sale.. there really isnt anything special about it other than it's AVP.. so if youre into AVP you'll love it.

im going to try the predator hunt mode and see if it's any good.

I'd hate to be this guy
Predator kill


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 17, 2010)

shevanel said:


> playing as a predator is alot of fun!
> 
> but first.. one thing that sucks in this game is the sound.. the rifle sounds like its coming from a pair of headphones... the firearms sound horrible.



Well, Ive been playing it on my XBOX360 through my SONY 5.1 Dolby Digital setup and the firearms sound just like the movies............badass!!!


----------



## human_error (Feb 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well, Ive been playing it on my XBOX360 through my SONY 5.1 Dolby Digital setup and the firearms sound just like the movies............badass!!!



sounds are perfect in the demo for me too - the guns are meant to sound very different compared to actual guns - it's not bad sound it's brilliant film reproduction  (watch a clip from aliens and listen to the sounds of the guns, you'll noticed they're the same).

Plus my pre-load of avp just downloaded fully (around 14.6GB in size ), time to see if i can trick steam into letting me play early 

**edit**

and now ive got it working in the UK with a UK bought copy through the UK steam store using proxies. time to have some fun  (pm me if you want to know how, it's all legit).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 17, 2010)

human_error said:


> sounds are perfect in the demo for me too - the guns are meant to sound very different compared to actual guns - it's not bad sound it's brilliant film reproduction  (watch a clip from aliens and listen to the sounds of the guns, you'll noticed they're the same).
> 
> Plus my pre-load of avp just downloaded fully (around 14.6GB in size ), time to see if i can trick steam into letting me play early



Yep, the sound FX sound like those used in the movies, so Im not sure what shevanal is talking about   (maybe his sound system isnt very good  )


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks shev im looking forward to this game, im trying to tell myself not to buy it i already got too much shit to beat, bUT ITS EL SEXY! only problem is that for some reason steam isnt showing it availble anywhere, i dont know if its because im in korea or something. weird, south korea doesnt really do anything like that unless its a us only game


----------



## human_error (Feb 17, 2010)

Just finished the alien campaign - very enjoyable, although it is a little short (shortest of all 3 campaigns apparently).

Cant wait until friday when i can play me some multiplayer


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm jealous :O
I thought it's not available to us Europeans until friday???
How on earth are you playing this so soon Hookey!!


----------



## human_error (Feb 17, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> I'm jealous :O
> I thought it's not available to us Europeans until friday???



You can play it in europe now if you've pre-ordered it, if you want me to tell you how (no torrents or illegally downloading the game, just tricking steam a little) pm me and ill give you the instructions.

**edit**

these aliens are badass - playing marine campaign and have found if you shoot their legs off, they still crawl after you D:


----------



## Frick (Feb 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, Im one of those people, I love relaxing with a good SP game....but most game devs focus on MP now



You and me both brother. 

Anyone know if there'll be a sp demo?


----------



## human_error (Feb 17, 2010)

here's a couple of full dx11 screens with everything enabled and on max (not the best shots, but afaik i have to prnt scr and then paste into paint/ps - makes it hard to save lots of good screens in the middle of a fight  )

me as alien, stealth kill (marine in front never saw me coming either).







me as marine, blown most of the alien to pieces (floating in the water). Ran out of ammo a short while further along for my rifle, had to pistol my way to the end of the level, which isn't fun.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Feb 17, 2010)

AH sure I can wait I suppose!
I will just pick it up at gamestop on friday!
I rather have the case anyway


----------



## shevanel (Feb 17, 2010)

eh it's been a while since ive watched the movies so i dont remember the sound... my sound system rocks but I just figured these guns sounded kinda weak.. but i guess it does sound like theyre supposed to if you say so..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 17, 2010)

shevanel said:


> eh it's been a while since ive watched the movies so i dont remember the sound... my sound system rocks but I just figured these guns sounded kinda weak.. but i guess it does sound like theyre supposed to if you say so..



Trust me (us) the Pulse Rifle etc sounds are spot-on


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Are the graphics on dx11 max like the shot where there are trees? I mean, I expected a lil more from a "real" dx11 game. The trees look meh.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 17, 2010)

Kills using the alien


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 17, 2010)

I might get this, I'm a big fan of the Alien films and liking the variety in the kills you can make. Nice vid Shevanel


----------



## zithe (Feb 17, 2010)

Random question. If you're running a 4k series card, can you still use tesselation in DX11 games? The specs say it supports tess. 



assaulter_99 said:


> Are the graphics on dx11 max like the shot where there are trees? I mean, I expected a lil more from a "real" dx11 game. The trees look meh.



There were no changes in relation to trees I think.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 17, 2010)

screen shots do DX11 no justice.. you have to actually play the game to notice the newer features.

the most noticable feature is the lighting..


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 17, 2010)

zithe said:


> Random question. If you're running a 4k series card, can you still use tesselation in DX11 games? The specs say it supports tess.



Afaik its a no, cause even of it does, a lot of people wouldn't have upgraded. Thats a clever way to force you to buy a dx11 card.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn I was hoping to get home from work today (now) and see A LOT more about this game than is currently present. I've kabashed getting the 2k version of the game, and I think I'll wait till it's a little more value-oriented, but I do plan on grabbing this title. Where's the TPU gaming posting madness? I don't think this game has GoTY written on it at all, but it should have a pretty healthy fallowing none-the-less. As much as I wanna pick it up, my gut says no...and my gut's never led me wrong...I'll go watch Aliens and Predator and see what happens afterwards!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the game with a single 5870 @ stock speeds and a i5 @3.6 and 4gigs of memory @ 1440Mhz I am getting on Average 45 to 63 FPS on a 1920x1080 24 inch screen. If I had to estimate constant FPS on AVG I would say Maxed DX11 around 52 FPS. So for me it runs really well!
The visuals are stunning and the game play is alright although I haven't played online yet so we will see with that. I have played through the Marine part and am half way through the Alien part will report back when completed all. 
But so far two thumbs up!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 18, 2010)

Got done watching Aliens...no time to (without messing up my day at work) to watch Predator, but now dammit...I wanna buy this game! I'm  still 50-50, we'll see what happens! Keep the comments coming! I am really hoping to see more from my fellow TPU-ers, if I get it I'll definitely let all of ya know what I think, but like 20mm, the full SP and MP experience must be attained.

Though some more DX11 vs DX9 screenies to show why I should replace my GTX260 with an HD58x would be appreciated! Though I am curious, if one of the big points of DX11 was auto de-bilitating to DX10.1/10/9 was such a big deal, why does this game only have 9 and 11? Kinda seems counterproductive doesn't it? I'd search more, but fwir, that was a very strong point into already moving to DX11 form 10/10.1...so why does this game support either or the other like a DX10/9 game?

Either rate, I'm almost a quarter flip from getting it on steam no matter what DX-supporting card I own!


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Kills using the alien



Your tail is so big it came out her mouth.

On an OP related note, the game is scary.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 18, 2010)

the game is fun. too bad the dedicated servers arent working as of yet and matchmaking seems to only find a few games.

I really like the predator hunt mode..

pvp so like 1-2 players is a predator and the rest of the server players are all marine.. its friggin fun.

as far as dx11.. its really cool. you have to see it for yourself live.. as you play you notice little things here and there that make you say wow thats cool! I dont know if its justifiable to upgrade just for Dx11.. but as dev's become more experienced I think will we see more cool things added to our games in the performance and visuals department. on the rig in my sig I have everything max'd and it runs like the source engine.. smooth and responsive. once in a while I will notice a stagger whenever textures load if you transition from jungle to a base camp but the textures are super smooth and sharp. i think the direct compute stuff must make a huge difference with performance.

if i could get my $50 back I wouldnt even take it.. 

pros: 

great visual effects, spooky atmospheres and the anticipation (sometimes 2-3 minutes) of waiting for an alien attack wave can be quite thirlling whilst your scanner beeps (haunts) you as the sound of hissing xenomorphes are heading your way from an unpredictable direction.

Playing as a predator.. badass.

getting into a game is fairly quick online, sp is really fast and challenging i often have to repeat a checkpoint 2-3 times but i might just suck at it.

cons

human AI is terrible, sometimes they see you when your cloaked or they see you and dont even act like they care but its still fun because it kinda makes it a little harder to predict or plan an easy stealth attack

the game can get quite repetitive but what game isnt? its fun but its the kinda of game that you want to explore more to see what happens next and it might dissappoint if you find less than your hoping for

dedicated servers are still in beta and dont show any games yet and recent players dont show in steam to add them as friends
after a mp match there is no option to "party up", game over and if theyre not on your friends list then you might not see them until the bugs are fixed.
not alot of people have the game so friendslist games are quite non existent right now

other than that. B+ game

and no matter what species you play you constantly have to be on the look out.. constant turning and searching the ceilings.

humans have scanners but it only warns you of close proximity.. predators can scan for alien and humans by heat sigs and alien can see anything... so no matter who you are something else has the upper hand on you and you constantly have to be prepared.. camp as a marine,, predator has your ass.. camp as a predator and the alien has your ass... no one camps with alien bec you can see everything and move on walls and move fast as hell but if they are camping on the ceiling they probbaly have the upper hand because of the tail whip to the brain

all the attacks follow the paper rock scissors rule... strong attack beats block, block beats weak attack.. grab beats block if you lose your timing etc.. so "hand to hand combat" is often a crap shoot and its best to use the element of surprise or you'll find yourself low on health and out of stim packs really soon. 

in sp I was playing a predator and i was setting up an attack on 3 marines.. right when i was about to launch towards a marine he was pulled up from the vent by an alien and 4 other aliens dropped down and slaughtered my prey... then they slaughtered me... i was pissed.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

shevanel said:


> the game is fun. too bad the dedicated servers arent working as of yet and matchmaking seems to only find a few games.
> 
> I really like the predator hunt mode..
> 
> ...



So, do you like it?   Im really liking thse screenies your posting.  The game looks incredible on PC (from those pics)


(pretty cool aint it m8)


----------



## Melvis (Feb 18, 2010)

My m8 got this today, first day out in AUS and my first impressions are.......it sux total ass. Not the game i mean (the game looks awesome), but the things you must have to even install and play this game. You must have a steam account to install the game period, and also the internet. ( Not much good if you don't have the net) 2.5hrs later after it finally installed and then updated he lunched that game and it worked. Exited the game then tried to get back into the game and now it wont even lunch, no matter what he has tried. He isn't very impressed at this point, spent $130 for a game he can't even get to run :shadedshu

The game it self looks fantastic, and has great features etc, and id love to play a co-op game.

Let just hope he gets it working again.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

Melvis said:


> My m8 got this today, first day out in AUS and my first impressions are.......it sux total ass. Not the game i mean (the game looks awesome), but the things you must have to even install and play this game. You must have a steam account to install the game period, and also the internet. ( Not much good if you don't have the net) 2.5hrs later after it finally installed and then updated he lunched that game and it worked. Exited the game then tried to get back into the game and now it wont even lunch, no matter what he has tried. He isn't very impressed at this point, spent $130 for a game he can't even get to run :shadedshu
> 
> The game it self looks fantastic, and has great features etc, and id love to play a co-op game.
> 
> Let just hope he gets it working again.



Blimey, all I did was open the tray, pop the disc in and press play.............but that was on the 360


----------



## domy85 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got my copy in yesterday from preorder and I am speechless its so good. Havnt played marine single player yet, still working on predator. Not going to play multiplayer yet until i played all 3. I remember playing the old Alien Vs Predator and they made things more modern. The predator's roar doesnt sound original and he doesnt roar if you chop someones head off which was disappointing to me. I cant remember, but I dont think you can play a sound for the predator like you can with the alien "hiss". Overall this game rocks and cant wait to go home and play another 4 hours.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

What about the graphics though? Does it really show the beauty and power of dx11 or is it just a gimmick like it was in dirt2? I mean this was supposed to be the spearhead, the first "real" dx11 game. So?


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm seriously annoyed with this game, i spent 30 quid to get 5 hours of singeplayer! ive completed the alien campaign, boy that was bad, pretty much done the marine one and just started the predator campaign! this is utter crap to be honest, if i had of known it was going to be this terrible I wouldn't of bought it. The AI is pretty much as smart as a brick and the fact that the predator has a quarter of the weapons that it had from AVP 2 is just stupid. 

If anyone is interested in buying it, make sure you read reviews watch in-game videos and get peoples opinions on it first!


Oh yeah, i've already had it crash multiple times one time i had to even reset my system! Such a let down, really, they could have made it so much better, storyline wise and everything else as well.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

domy85 said:


> I just got my copy in yesterday from preorder and I am speechless its so good. Havnt played marine single player yet, still working on predator. Not going to play multiplayer yet until i played all 3. I remember playing the old Alien Vs Predator and they made things more modern. The predator's roar doesnt sound original and he doesnt roar if you chop someones head off which was disappointing to me. I cant remember, but I dont think you can play a sound for the predator like you can with the alien "hiss". Overall this game rocks and cant wait to go home and play another 4 hours.





Stonesour767 said:


> I'm seriously annoyed with this game, i spent 30 quid to get 5 hours of singeplayer! ive completed the alien campaign, boy that was bad, pretty much done the marine one and just started the predator campaign! this is utter crap to be honest, if i had of known it was going to be this terrible I wouldn't of bought it. The AI is pretty much as smart as a brick and the fact that the predator has a quarter of the weapons that it had from AVP 2 is just stupid.
> 
> If anyone is interested in buying it, make sure you read reviews watch in-game videos and get peoples opinions on it first!
> 
> ...



AvP seems to be a game thats either loved or hated.  Stonesour767, you say you got 5 hours worth of play, yet you havent completed all 3 campaigns yet.....so surely you will get about 7 hours worth out of it


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 18, 2010)

pretty much completed the marine campaign, done the xenomorph, predator is half way done, is was expecting it to be a lot longer than just a simple one sitting till complete game. It could of been a hell of a lot betterlike i said in my previous post. Maybe they ended up rushing it out in the end i dont know, but if they'd taken a lot more time to fix up a lot of the bugs, test the controls properly and get them sorted and maybe get lots of people to test the campign they'd of been able to make it better.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 18, 2010)

lol 'early' release i wonder where thats from.............LOL


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 18, 2010)

exscuse me?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> pretty much completed the marine campaign, done the xenomorph, predator is half way done, is was expecting it to be a lot longer than just a simple one sitting till complete game. It could of been a hell of a lot betterlike i said in my previous post. Maybe they ended up rushing it out in the end i dont know, but if they'd taken a lot more time to fix up a lot of the bugs, test the controls properly and get them sorted and maybe get lots of people to test the campign they'd of been able to make it better.



I get what you mean now.  Yeah, I agree, its not very long, but I still think its a pretty good game......maybe thats because Im an huge Alien/Predator fan?



Reefer86 said:


> lol 'early' release i wonder where thats from.............LOL



I could tell you..........but then I would have to kill you 



Stonesour767 said:


> exscuse me?



I think he was talking to me lol


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 18, 2010)

over 2/2.5 hours i take some screens shots of avp in dx 11 maxium settings 1680x1050 16x af 8x aa (24x edge dettect mode) maxium ccc settigns  i allready got 100-160 fps in avp demo with maxium settings


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> lol 'early' release i wonder where thats from.............LOL



I sense you wanna state something rofl!


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 18, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> over 2/2.5 hours i take some screens shots of avp in dx 11 maxium settings 1680x1050 16x af 8x aa (24x edge dettect mode) maxium ccc settigns  i allready got 100-160 fps in avp demo with maxium settings



Can you force AA in CCC without having DX11, to me having AA as DX11 only is stupid, for how long now have games been using AA? And why is there no god damned DX10 mode! tis silly really, more people have dx10 cards than dx11, then again more people have dx9 cards than both 10 and 11 combined. I think they should have AA open to all 3 versions.

Also, im starting to like the marine campaign, all though the music is VERY off and the smart gun sound is stupid.


----------



## r9 (Feb 18, 2010)

I havent played this game yet. It looks tempting. But it has a lot of bad reviews I guess is because of the three campaigns that need to be so different controls look feel etc. I bet that that the game was going to have higher scores if they focused only on one campaign. But than again it would not be AVP.


----------



## Dyno (Feb 18, 2010)

How does the DX11 look on it for the 5800/5900 owners?


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 18, 2010)

take it this way r9, it's like, the latest Alone in the dark, bad reviews, yet i loved that game, mind you its soundtrack was absolutely astonishing, best soundtrack ive EVER heard, so much i got the whole album : D it's a decent game, just, its got too many things wrong with it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Dyno said:


> How does the DX11 look on it for the 5800/5900 owners?



+1 PLEASE! rofl! Screenshots don't report front line account of dx11 in full motion! thoughts thoughts thoughts... !


----------



## KieX (Feb 18, 2010)

Go back one page and look at Shevanel's post. DX11 described and one screenshot which I'm sure he must have used his 5870 for. 

Although more screenshots are welcome 
Any chance of DX9/DX11 comparisson screenies?


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 18, 2010)

dx11 aa1 af 16  other settings maxium
70 fps maxium
1680x1050

when i turned aa to maxium my fps caped at 45fps 
it could be that the temp of the cpu is lowering my fps, i fix this when  iget my new tim


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

r9 said:


> I bet that that the game was going to have higher scores if they focused only on one campaign.



Dont worry, we still have this to look forward too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliens:_Colonial_Marines


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2010)

> I love the game with a single 5870 @ stock speeds and a i5 @3.6 and 4gigs of memory @ 1440Mhz I am getting on Average 45 to 63 FPS on a 1920x1080 24 inch screen. If I had to estimate constant FPS on AVG I would say Maxed DX11 around 52 FPS. So for me it runs really well!
> The visuals are stunning and the game play is alright although I haven't played online yet so we will see with that. I have played through the Marine part and am half way through the Alien part will report back when completed all.
> But so far two thumbs up!



I will add on to my comments now. I just finished the Alien section of the game. One thing I like about it is that it intertwines with the marine section of the game. I am sure that the predator section will as well. 
As far as the game play on the Alien section well.... the idea is great! You can transition from wall to floor to roof. The vision coming from the Alien is a little like looking through a bottle glass, but you get used to it very quickly. Surviving in the Alien form is a little bit harder than surviving in Marine form.  
But there are problems..... playing as the Alien seems to have some bugs. Like for instance going from the floor to a wall is buggy at times.... not a smooth transition at all at times. Also Killing people is a lot harder. Not just because you are the Alien but because there where several times I hit the Marine I was trying to kill but missed them because of a minor glitch in the game. But while there are problems they are not big enough to cause you a head ache. Also one more problem I found is in the first part of the Ruins campaign when you have to shut down the electric fence. Well were you start out is perched on a tree and there is a path way directly behind you. Well the path is not supposed to be accessible..... it's supposed to be there just for show. Well I was able to access it and then fall off the edge of the world. Which was a weird feeling experience that made me have to quite the game in order for it to stop! I also notice that the vents you are supposed to enter in and out of when you are the Alien are at times not labeled very well. It is hard to understand at times where you have to go.
Again the visuals and Graphics are great. So much so that the statement made by Sega saying that it will definitely separate consoles from PC is true. Now while I do say that and there definitely is a gap now...... it is still not as big of a gap as I would like. Sure if you are a hardcore gamer like me and want ever little advantage you can then it's worth it. But to go run out and buy a 5870 for it just for this game is not worth it! But it does also give me confidence that it will only get better as time goes on! So in that aspect I have great faith in Tessellation and DX11! 

The second part of the game while I am still in love with it I would only give 1 and a half thumbs up. While the concept is great and so are the visuals ..... it also is buggy. But I am sure as time goes on.... they will make it better with updates! 

I still can't wait to see the predator part! Also would like to add I got about the same frame Rates as I did playing the Alien that I did when I was playing the Marine.

Hope I am helping anyone considering buying the game. So far If I had to buy it all over again I would! Will finish my idea's when I am done with the Predator section


----------



## js01 (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't believe IGN gave this game a 5.5 on graphics and Bioshock 2 a 9.0(that game looks like dirt), I think this game looks great and deserved a lot more then 5.5.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 18, 2010)

js01 said:


> I can't believe IGN gave this game a 5.5 on graphics and Bioshock 2 a 9.0(that game looks like dirt), I think this game looks great and deserved a lot more then 5.5.



Yeah 5.5 is a BS rating!  7.5 at the very least.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 18, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah 5.5 is a BS rating!  7.5 at the very least.



I know why, either the game looks like sh*t (which is unlikely if I believe you) or they didn't pay for advertisement! rofl.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 18, 2010)

hasnt crashed once for me.  everytime i open the game it opens and runs flawless. it's never crashed so I don't know what to tell you guys.

im probably a bigger fan of batman than i am aliens or predator and I like this game alot more than I liked batman:AA


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 18, 2010)

> hasnt crashed once for me. everytime i open the game it opens and runs flawless. it's never crashed so I don't know what to tell you guys.
> 
> im probably a bigger fan of batman than i am aliens or predator and I like this game alot more than I liked batman:AA



I have never had this game crash either except for once which is a total glitch that you can even get into that area. I agree fro the most part a fairly stable game!



> Yeah 5.5 is a BS rating! 7.5 at the very least



You kidding I would have put Bioshock 2 @ 7.5 and AVP up around 9.5 if not even better. The game looks awesome! IMO looks almost as good as the visuals from Crysis one... and it was able to accomplish that with a lot less shitty coding! Runs a lot better. 

Also BIOSHOCK 2 was a much better looking game that BIOSHOCK one. Sure they were made using the same techniques but IMO it looks a lot cleaner. Especially used in conjunction with Super AA from the CCC. Coul be just me thinking this but the water affect in BIOSHOCK 2 Were better than the first especially in two parts..... when the big sister breaks the window and floods the hall in the beginning and when you are also out strolling through the open ocean,,,,with all the particles floating around. 

Anyway the people who rate these games I think just want something to complain about!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 18, 2010)

they released a statement today concerning dedicated servers. the free download should be listed under tools within the next few days. they also mentioned an update that should come out at the same time to fix a few bugs and issues with MP


----------



## domy85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah the graphics are way better than 5.5 rofl, what were they smokin? I would say an 8-9. I also never had the game crash, its your pc.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 19, 2010)

graphics are brilliant but i dont liek the look of the humans, they look a tad, cartoony, like how the humans looked in FEAR 2 it's almost as if FEAR 2 and AVP are on the same engine. My other concern is how shiny the aliens are, in all the filsm they seem to be more matte than shiny.

I think it was just the xeno campaign that spoiled it for me, the marine one didnt have a great ending or middle part and didn't really have a storyline but the predator one seems to be alright at the mo.


----------



## domy85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> graphics are brilliant but i dont liek the look of the humans, they look a tad, cartoony, like how the humans looked in FEAR 2 it's almost as if FEAR 2 and AVP are on the same engine. My other concern is how shiny the aliens are, in all the filsm they seem to be more matte than shiny.
> 
> I think it was just the xeno campaign that spoiled it for me, the marine one didnt have a great ending or middle part and didn't really have a storyline but the predator one seems to be alright at the mo.



I finished the predator and alien story line and so far predator wins by far. Going to start the Human one tonight. Funny thing is that I first completed the predator story, then went to the alien and it played the map backwards which was lame, but it wasnt too horrible. Would of prefered a different map unless im missing something here. I played them all on easy, but the alien could of been played on hard and still been easy. Im guessing the Human will be more challenging of course. Predator was pretty challenging in some parts.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 19, 2010)

domy85 said:


> I finished the predator and alien story line and so far predator wins by far. Going to start the Human one tonight. Funny thing is that I first completed the predator story, then went to the alien and it played the map backwards which was lame, but it wasnt too horrible. Would of prefered a different map unless im missing something here. I played them all on easy, but the alien could of been played on hard and still been easy. Im guessing the Human will be more challenging of course. Predator was pretty challenging in some parts.



Playing ANY game on EASY = ghey (sorry, no disrespect to you)

I always start on Normal.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 19, 2010)

same hookey, also domy, you will find that every level of the game is re-used, you will see places in the marine campaign that appear in both of the others.


Forgot to mention that i just completed the predator campaign, all three done, i wish that there was so much more, the campaigns could of been brilliant.


----------



## domy85 (Feb 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Playing ANY game on EASY = ghey (sorry, no disrespect to you)
> 
> I always start on Normal.



You probably right. I will play human on normal. Would of probably made the game a little more challenging for alien and even more predator.



			
				Stonesour767; said:
			
		

> same hookey, also domy, you will find that every level of the game is re-used, you will see places in the marine campaign that appear in both of the others.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention that i just completed the predator campaign, all three done, i wish that there was so much more, the campaigns could of been brilliant.



Yeah seems like there should be alot more to the game. Multiplayer should be super fun. Atleast I hope.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 19, 2010)

Been playing multiplayer a little, it's kinda generic, the quick match system seems to be a tad lame, I thought they said they'd have dedicated servers!



we have to get a couple of guys doing the co-op survival, it's awesome! just got 65 kills before i got over run. I've turned down the gamma and you can barely see the aliens scurrying about. 

Add me on steam if you wanna play, my names same as TPU name


----------



## domy85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> Been playing multiplayer a little, it's kinda generic, the quick match system seems to be a tad lame, I thought they said they'd have dedicated servers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For sure.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 19, 2010)

im in south korea, and cannot see AVP on steam? anyone got any ideas....fricking weird


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 19, 2010)

domy whats your steam addy?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 19, 2010)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1148443

I agree that right now the multiplayer is a little weak without dedicated servers. We should have them really soon. I think once we have dedicated servers the MP will be 10 times better.

the MP itself is fun but right now using the matchmaking system sucks so I don't even bother. Once dedi's are up I'll be looking for a solid predator hunt server but at the moment it's takes too long to find a game and once you do it never lasts long because if the host leaves it's over

http://www.petitiononline.com/dediavp3/petition.html


----------



## Stonesour767 (Feb 19, 2010)

woah, just a score of 5000 on the survival coop mode, was hell but was so fun, needs a lot more light, such as those flares, and even the sentry guns for fun!


----------



## shevanel (Feb 19, 2010)

added you on steam stone, lets get a game sometime


----------



## domy85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Stonesour767 said:


> domy whats your steam addy?



Uh I think its autodomy. If not, I will check when I get home this evening. Kinda new to steam to be honest.


----------



## newconroer (Feb 20, 2010)

Finally got around to it.

First impression on performance is that DX11 executable (even on non DX11 hardware) is noticeably faster than DX9.
First problem on performance is that 10.1 ATi drivers and later sends me to desktop when I load a save.
First solution on performance is to use 9.2(note 9.2 hotfix version gives about 5-10 FPS more on the high end, keeping you nice and smooth). 9.2 vanilla is a bit slower and stutters some.


First impression on visuals is that it DOES look a bit outdated, I was expecting a bit more, but unfortunately..consulitis was not avoided here. The built-in AA does an ok job, but some areas it's really noticeably lacking.


First impression on gameplay is that when playing Marine, the weapons are awfully weak. In close quarters versus multiple aliens, you're pretty much screwed unless you grenade launcher them. Even the "normal" setting is more difficult than it would be in other games.

Predator controls are good, and neat as well, though that whole 'hold mouse 2' > 'mouse 1' to stun an attacker gets a bit annoying. Really it should just say Block>Light Attack. I'm also surprised how weak the Predator is, he dies way too easily.

Not done Alien yet, will get to that soon.


First impression on audio is that they're very well done, although a bit watered down. They could be a bit louder and more surround oriented. 
First problem with audio is that now and again you get a speaker popping and intermittent cutting out of sounds.
First solution with audio has been none, except to not play any of the audio tapes you pick-up; though might be placebo.


First impression on stability is not so great. I get crashes everytime at particular locations, and it's really annoying that when you save, it doesn't save where YOU saved, it puts you back at a checkpoint. 


Multiplayer as already discussed, but Co-op is where it's at. I cannot really get into any deathmatch, because Predator tends to end up being a one-shot 1:1 kill to death ratio frag fest. 


If I could just get it to stop crashing, I'd be content.


----------



## domy85 (Feb 22, 2010)

My steam is autodomy. Stonesour i will add you today. I beat all the campains and I want to say that the marine wins by a nose over predator. Alien is not even comparable, but thats my thought. I played multiplayer and wow I never had so much fun. Multiplayer A+++ for this game guys. I still dont see dedicated servers when i browse for them??? Kind of waiting for them or am I doing something wrong?

Another cool game is shattered horizon by futuremark for $10 bucks. Best money I ever spent. Super fun and graphics are very decent to expect coming from a benchmark company.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 22, 2010)

the dedicated server files should be showing up under TOOLs in steam any day now, ive been persistently checking up and if I find anything out ill surely post it here.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 22, 2010)

we might be getting closer to something better as far as servers go. It looks as if they are testing their stuff now...


----------

